# Pictures from around the farm, 2015



## secuono (May 21, 2015)

A ton has happened since my last posting.

We had 8 lambs born, traded rams, bought in an ewe and her ewe lamb, bought a Cheviot ewe, keeping a ram lamb, keeping 1-2 ewe lambs, got a 2nd LGD! Spring sprung! Pond has flourished, got 2 new fantail goldfish for the pond for next year. Did a ton of landscaping. Added many more beds to the garden, moved pigs to plant corn. Sold the mare to a local girl, her mother may train my gelding to ride. And may more things.

Busy year!

Enjoy the pictures!!

3 ponies!




Spring just hardly started and they're already causing mischief!




Lambs are too sweet!




Broccoli/Cauliflower almost half my size! And this one is a cull!




Cheviot, Twinkle-Toes




We got 3 gerbils. The Three Stooges. Moe, Larry & Curly!!




2 fantail goldfish, Magikarp and Golden




Gelding being friendly towards puppy




Some lambs being cute




Marshmallow, RR ewe lamb I'm keeping back.




Mini from today.




Tiny mini loving on the rams.




Tiny mini from today. Hand shorn.




Oinks love broccoli n cauliflower.




Puppy and the sheep from yesterday




Pond from the other day




Pups playing from the other day




Cute puppy from last week




Some of the flock grazing from last week










truck mascot! lol. Got a new truck, got him a mascot! My car has a stingray.




Twinkie, RR ram lamb I'm keeping back.




Surry, bought in RR ewe lamb, and the puppy.




Woofers and the random shade panel.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 24, 2015)

Great pictures


----------



## paintponylvr (May 25, 2015)

O, wow, thanks for sharing!

Can you do some other pics of your pond? How big is it? How deep? type of pump for aeration? We have a really small one in our new front yard. Have to clean it out and want to expand the size. Right now, it's really gross and not large enough for any kind of fish. WE want to expand it for both fish and ducks. Will have to have the same type of man-made bottom - wether a liner or a pool of some type.

Does yours freeze during the winter? IF so, what happens to your fish?


----------



## secuono (May 25, 2015)

It's about 3,500 gallons, 4ft deep. 10x10 main area, 1ft shelf all around. 4x8x1ft bog that the filter spills into. Waterfall is new and across from the bog. There's another section of waterfall, but DH's coworker hasn't been able to get a trailer large enough to fit it on.

Filter is a 35gal trashcan with plastic chicken wire and several AC unit filter mesh, to catch the small debris.

Pump on it is an _ES 8500, 8500 gph_, from http://www.highdesertkoi.com/. Also got my priming pot and check valve from their. I believe it's way over-kill, but I plan on expanding the pond to, hopefully, 8+ thousand gallons one day.

Waterfall pump is a small thing from Lowes.

Also have a _LIFEGARD/Pentair All-in-One unit. _It stays on 24/7, 365 days a year. Winter it helps keep an air hole open, summer I add a UV over the output. Donno where I got the submersible filter, possibly Lowes.

UV light is a Pondmaster Submersible UV Clarifier. Got it from Amazon.

Using an EPDM 45mil liner. From http://www.pondliner.com/

Koi and Goldfish stay in the pond year round. Only some of the plants come into the house. This winter, we got 2-3in of ice on the top. Last year, during the winter mess from heck, we had 5-6 inches of ice and me running around with a pick ax trying to constantly break it up to make air holes for them. The vibrations/shock from that is supposed to kill fish or make them sick, but mine didn't notice and all were doing great come spring. =/

Pond needs to be deeper than your frost line to winter over the fish. With 4ft or deeper being better. Fish slow waaaaay down for winter, almost frozen in time. But they still need good, clean water.

I just got three ducks last night! But they won't be going anywhere near my pond! They're filthy, eat fish & eat plants.

I'll get new pics today and post them.


----------



## secuono (May 25, 2015)

Picture


----------



## paintponylvr (May 31, 2015)

THANX!! I'll have to copy all that info as I went glaze eyed trying to read it all. Don't know why mechanical stuff does that nowadays - used to work in electronics...

You're pond is def bigger than ours. We just have a little thingy in the ground - about 2' deep in the center. Pretty sure it's one of those shaped things - but has a liner in it and then bricks and rocks around the top/outside with a small walk over bridge over it. I'll get some pics and measurements - but I'm pretty sure that it came close to freezing solid a couple of times this winter, though not completely.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 31, 2015)

It seems I haven't taken any close up shots of it. Here's the only one I have.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 31, 2015)

I had no idea about fish and Ponds ............................. When we purchased the property in 2007 it had sat there for 10 years not having anything done to it. It was a market garden for the biggest supermarket chain in Oz, growing carrots and parsley and can you believe I am yet to see a random carrot pop up anywhere





The pond had an 8 foot wall around the entire pond and a dirty stagnant pond lay down the embankment in the middle. So what did we do ? We cut the entire 8 foot wall down to ground level, dug a creek off it so it runs next to the house and back into the water. We put some rainbow trout and some fresh water red fin in as fingerlings and watched. The dam had a problem with reeds growing for the first couple of years but then we started to notice some changes the we owe to the fish.

The water started to clear up , the reeds became food for the fish, ducks and it really started to transform itself into a beautiful lake.

Ill see if I can find some before and after shots. I may have one of the creek we made that funs off the lake , still yet to complete the gardens around it. We all know that when you live on land that "there is always something to do"


----------

